# Love to roll in his litter



## kjackson (Nov 19, 2012)

So i was just wondering if anybody else has any advise on this. My hedgie is a good little boy and has really been using his litter box very well. We tried an idea i found on here and use cereal boxes cut up into a pan. I clean his cage everyday at about 10pm and his litter box always meeds to be cleaned. As soon as its clean and put back in his cage he runs into it and starts digging and kicking and rolling all around in it.im talkin full out rolling. Is this normal. Im using a scoopable kittie litter should i be using something different or should i build him a little sand box to play in? Any ideas would be great. He seems to be a very healthy little guy. Just looking to make his little world as happy as possible!


----------



## alsohere (Dec 26, 2011)

I am not an expert. 

I use a litter pan, but I use smaller fleece liners for the pan. I use triple layer fleece liners for the pen, and then double layer fleece liners (little purple skulls and crossbones) in the pan.

Cat liter will can cause significant problems. It causes UTI. It causes respiration issues. It sometimes becomes lodged inside the poor fellows urethra. 

I change the fleece liners in Mary's pen daily. I didn't know how to sew before I received my hedgie, but I learned and sewed eight big liners and seven small liners. You can buy liners from several folks on this forum as well.


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

Well it is a fact that some hedgies like a good dust bath, but sadly they can breathe in the fine dust and the boys can get the sand stuck on their penis. It is also not advised to use the scoopable litter for the same reason (that is how it causes infections because it gets in their sheath). I know TMI, but it's true! My advice would be to just take a look and make sure his area down there looks clean and no little chunks are stuck on. You can buy a recycled paper litter called Yesterdays News or some other litter like that. It looks like rabbit pellets. He might still enjoy rolling in that but it would not cause the problems sand and clumping cat litter can cause. Some people also use those dog potty pads, but they are not any fun for rolling!
Good luck,
Susan H.


----------



## Angy (Dec 5, 2012)

I h ave a questions about litter. When I get hufflepuff the lady gave me some little that she was using and it was clumping cat litter. I have read that it is not good for the reasons you all have mentioned. so my questions is non clumping kitty little good to use. I bought Maxx Non-clumping Cat litter is this ok or should I get a different kind?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I would recommend something like Yesterday's News pellets over any kind of clay cat litter. Even the non-clumping litter can get caught easily in penile sheaths of males and cause irritation or even worse problems. Pelleted litter or Carefresh work best for a particle litter for the litter box. People also use just plain paper towels or fleece squares in the litter box.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

We have some here that love to "dust bathe" in litter as well, very amusing! I prefer to use pelleted paper or wood bedding, like Yesterday's News or any of the many wood pellet brands. Clumping litters tend to cause more problems with getting caught in genitals, as well as wood shavings (plus I just find shavings obnoxious, they get everywhere!). The nice thing about the pelleted beddings though is that when they're dry they're too big to do any damage, and when they get wet they turn into a nice absorbent texture, fine but not dust-fine. Dunno how to describe it, but it works well for us.


----------

